# WHAT IS THE BEST BEER?



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Or ale, lager, chibooli, etc?

Of course, I already know, but I want to see what you lot have to say on the matter!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

haha, you'll have a good laugh when syscom posts his


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh Jesus.... Not another one.... nd, we have done several beer threads and polls....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/what-best-beer-world-poll-2392.html?highlight=beer

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/germans-crying-their-beer-4252.html?highlight=beer

My favorite beers are Red Stripe, Negra Modelo, Rothaus Tannenzäpfle, and Grolsch Blonde Lager...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2006)

And for the record, Bud sucks....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeap we allready have several threads dedicated to this.

The best beers though are Kristal Weizen, Lichtenauer Ur-Hell, Kilkenny, and a good German Pils.

Sys will come in here with his Budweiser rules crap. We all know Budweiser is piss water.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2006)

I just home brewed for the first time, I used one of those kits - It came out tasting a little like Killian's and/or Guinness, depending on which bottle of the pour was tasted. One thing for sure, its pretty potent, I'm guessing about 12%.

For Me, Guinness, Sam Adams, Newcastle, Blue Moon, Fat Tire.

My casual cheap beer - Henry Weinhard's


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, Adler, if its been done so often it's of no interest, kill it off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Im not saying kill it off. Just saying the 2 links that Les posted about the best beer were allready done. I dont mind leaving this one, it will turn into the same convo as the other ones though.

Oh by the way you live in France, what the hell is up with that 1664 beer or what ever the hell they make. That **** is so nasty! I had it in Paris 2 months ago and would rate it only slightly above Budweiser.


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2006)

Windhoek Lager brewed like the Germans brew there beer by Germans in Namibie.

My cheap beer is Carling Black Label, not the best, but worth something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Gotta be better than Bud.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh by the way you live in France, what the hell is up with that 1664 beer or what ever the hell they make. That **** is so nasty! I had it in Paris 2 months ago and would rate it only slightly above Budweiser.



Moral of the story, don't drink French beer! They rate that stuff highly.


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2006)

Adler it is way better than Bud, trust me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Moral of the story, don't drink French beer! They rate that stuff highly.





I could not find a single good French Beer when I was in Paris.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 28, 2006)

if push comes to shove I've never had a bad beer some just cause different effects but I'm still very partial to domestic beer it does'nt have that extreme malt taste and I've probably spilled more then some have drunk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

I cant stand the taste of beer...a good strong cider is much better....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)

White Lightning Fan then... 

Guiness is probably my favourite along with a couple of German and Belgian ones...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Hell no, tastes like puke...  Blackthorn tatses of old man, Magners tastes of anesthetic, Strongbow is ok but you cant beat the top quality expensive stuff. But White Lightning...You cant enjoy a nice glass of it. All its good for is getting you pissed quickly


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2006)

I had some Budweisers last night.

Still tasted mighty fine.


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd take a tall glas of this right now ......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hell no, tastes like puke...  Blackthorn tatses of old man, Magners tastes of anesthetic, Strongbow is ok but you cant beat the top quality expensive stuff. But White Lightning...You cant enjoy a nice glass of it. All its good for is getting you pissed quickly



I know it is foul, good cider is so much better (obvisiously).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I had some Budweisers last night.
> 
> Still tasted mighty fine.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Cheddar, when I was living in Devon in the UK, we used to get plastic drums of Scrumpy from a farmer up the road. If you haven't had scrumpy, don't even _talk_ about cider!

It's home-made, rough cider that will do you after a couple of pints. Great stuff!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn right, scrumpy is the best...Shame it normally costs a bomb though...I prefer sweet cider to the dry stuff normally.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Damn right, scrumpy is the best...Shame it normally costs a bomb though...I prefer sweet cider to the dry stuff normally.



You can get a 2 litre bottle of good scrumpy cider for £7 here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Same here, but theres scrumpy, and theres home brewed scrumpy that is sold in small farm shops and the like, which is about £5 for 500ml...thats the good stuff...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2006)

CC, I don't mind Strongbow at all. I kinda like the stuff actually. I've never had the honour of trying Scrumpy though. They _try_ to make a good cider locally here, but fail miserably. Golden Glow. Christ, is that stuff putrid! God!  

It's effectionately known as "Colon Blow" by many.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 28, 2006)

www.speights.co.nz

http://www.tui.co.nz

Monteith's Brewing Company

Now THATS Beer.

One day Bud drinkers will find out what beer is supposed to taste like.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I cant stand the taste of beer...a good strong cider is much better....




A good strong beer is much better....Okocim strong/Warka strong etc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

nd where'd you live in Devon? me and CC live on the correct side of the Tamar  although i'm more proud of it than him  westcountry- the home of cider in the UK!


----------



## ndicki (Oct 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> nd where'd you live in Devon? me and CC live on the correct side of the Tamar  although i'm more proud of it than him  westcountry- the home of cider in the UK!



Exeter and Morchard Bishop - one of the best places I've ever lived, the people were great! So was the beer - The Old Malt Scoop in Lapford was my favourite - Cotleigh's! Beautiful stuff!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> nd where'd you live in Devon? me and CC live on the correct side of the Tamar  although i'm more proud of it than him  westcountry- the home of cider in the UK!



Pffft speak for yourself, when we move in the next couple of years we're going to Devon because its simply better there. Except I'll probably be in University halls by the time we actually sell this place


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

where're you going to Uni?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2006)

Fullers ESB. English beers rule.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

No idea. But it wont be anywhere near here.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

There are good beers and not so good beers - think it depends on your mood. I'm partial to sam adams brews, killians, guinness on occasion - but love the local brews much more. Best thing that's happened to beer since it's creation.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 30, 2006)

Anything that's been pasteurised you can keep - it's crap.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 30, 2006)

The best beer is FREE beer!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

Twitch said:


> The best beer is FREE beer!



Now you're thinking!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, but where is that? I'm not aware that Utopia had a street address.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 2, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah, but where is that? I'm not aware that Utopia had a street address.



You never crashed another units party? There's always free beer and food, plus you didn't pay the unit dues! It's a win-win for you!


----------



## ndicki (Nov 2, 2006)

The best way otherwise is to drop in where the squaddies are watering, just before they've had too much. They'll buy the stuff for you - your job is to get out again before they get over-familiar...


----------

